# Neutered cat mounting?



## Auralous (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a three year old cat named Kiara (girl), a seven year old cat named Angel (girl), and a seven month old kitten named Panda (boy). Kiara was pregnant for awhile with 5 kittens, but we had to abort her as suggested by the vet (she was outside for a month fending for herself when she got pregnant, very unhealthy and malnutritioned. Cat caretaker's fault while my mother and I were on vacation). Anyway, Panda was nursing on Kiara for a few months, but FINALLY stopped recently. And I noticed recently that he sometimes mounts her. Like he'll put all four legs on each side of her, hold her neck with his teeth, and start a kneeding motion with all four feet. She, of course, escapes or pushes him off after some growling and slapping. But he does not do this with Angel, at least not that I've seen.

What's the intention of his mounting if ALL of my cats are fixed?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Mounting is a common behavior even with neutered cats, and sometimes it depends on what age they were neutered. Usually the younger they are neutered the less this type of behavior, but it they were neutered later sometimes they will mount. I remember when I was into breeding even an unspayed female would mount another female in heat which I thought was strange at the time, tho I have seen cows do this in the fields. Why are they doing it? Sometimes it's a dominant gesture, and in your case the fact that Panda does it to your _younger _girl Kiara, and not to your older girl Angel. Could be he's a bit leery of Angel. Just let them be....nothing's really happening (there's no penetration) he's just going thro the preliminary motions, and I think Kiara with her growling and slapping him will discourage his behavior and he'll have better manners eventually. He's still a young kitten just coming into maturity, and trying to establish where he fits in the pecking order. That's my take on it.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

My neutered Cody will try to mount and bite spayed Aster on the neck occasionally, and they were neutered and spayed at about 5 months. Could be a little bit of instinct?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Kobie used to mount and go through the motions on my other male cats all the time (All neutered) He would also do this with stuffed toys and blankets. I think he was just a typical man with typical male urges.


----------

